# experience living on Madeira?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

I haven't been able to find out much about this.

I'm considering moving to Madeira, probably on D7 visa (if I don't manage to move this year while still an EU citizen).

I would like to hear of anyone's experience living there. I have visited, but obviously there's no substitute for real experience!

Thanks


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I have never been there but I have been researching the island as I believe I would like living there. There are many, many videos on Youtube and there are a few dvd videos about touring the island which are a little helpful. I also drove around Funchal "virtually" using google maps to get a feel for the atmosphere. I was hoping to go there this summer however the ferry from the mainland that services the island had been discontinued (it had nothing to do with the virus, it was just not profitable) so it can be difficult to get there for people with larger dogs, etc.

I have read that the weather there is unusual, it sounds like a place out of a Jules Verne novel where there can be very big differences only a few minutes apart so you want to choose your location carefully. There seems to be an older crowd there which sounds nice. My biggest concern is the impact of climate change on the island's delicate ecosystem. The island is unique and most of it's water supply comes from the plants growing up high in the mountains which "comb" the clouds for water. I have read a few studies on climate change but I have yet to find much information from professionals describing how global warming will impact Madeira's unique water collection system. For me that could be an issue as I am looking to grow my own food and water is not abundant there, but for someone looking to live in an apartment or villa it might not be as big of an issue. The island may have economical issues going forward as it relies heavily on tourism and on cruise ships too.

Anyway I am sure someone who actually lived or visited there can be of more help.


----------



## alohana (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi! Have you found out more about Madeira? I am considering moving there as well! I have visited many many times and I also bought a piece of land there two years ago. Now I am hoping to start building the house this year. Let's see how that goes, given the pandemic I am not so sure about that yet. 
In any case, I can only recommend this island! But I think you should visit first before you really make such a big decision. Not everybody loves Madeira, because it is not always warm (it is the island of eternal spring, not summer), there are not so many beaches and so on. But its nature is just wonderful, and in fact all the things some people say they don't like, are things I love about Madeira. 
It is a very safe place, with infrastructure and even a real city (the capital Funchal). Locals are very helpful and kind. 
In case you are interested in my experience so far, you can follow my blog www.thecliffmadeira.com where I post about the building process, moving to Madeira and so on.
All the best,
Hana


----------

